
The Simple Truth About Gun Control - kareemm
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/the-simple-truth-about-gun-control
======
PauloManrique
In Brazil we banned guns 12 years ago.

Today we got more than 60k murders every year, being number 1 in absolute
numbers in the world.

Violence just got worse and worse after that.

------
Turing_Machine
"in other [countries], like Canada, it is merely very, very difficult."

This is not true.

More difficult than the United States? Yes.

"Very, very difficult"? No.

There are millions of legally-owned firearms in Canada.

"I’m grateful to my colleague Jeffrey Toobin for showing so well that the idea
that the Second Amendment assures individual possession of guns, so far from
being deeply rooted in American law, is in truth a new and bizarre reading,
one that would have shocked even Warren Burger.)"

This crosses the borderline between "untrue" and "deliberate lie".

At the time the Constitution was adopted, private individuals could, and did,
own everything from personal weapons up through artillery pieces and fully-
equipped ships of war.

------
billfor
More guns may indicate more deaths by guns, yet the author doesn't mention a
specific or proposed gun control law, or method that would reduce the the
number of guns.

------
randomAccess1
The opening metaphor, of guns as a disease, sets the tone of the rest of the
article; deliberately misleading and incredibly biased. It sets gun rights
supporters as superstitious ignoramuses, gun control legislation is painted as
being as effective as antibiotics in curing illness, and completely ignores
all of the millions of people who benefit from owning guns for sport,
recreation and peace of mind. The New Yorker is perceived as a prestigious
publication, this article convinced me of nothing other than the New Yorker is
rather overrated.

------
jcslzr
yeah and lets ban cars, they also kill people.

